# Partition als Brücke zwischen win & linux?!



## Suchfunktion (4. Mai 2003)

Hi kollegas, da einige von euch ja nur selten oder garnicht in die windows-sektion gehen, weil sie vielleicht garkein windoof haben, poste ich hier mal einen link zu einem Thema in der windows-sektion... es ist extrem wichtig und es geht um das Thema, wie man eine Brückenpartition erstellt, auf die man von windows und linux zugreifen kann... bitte schaut es euch mal an...

Hier gehts zum Thema

ciao


----------



## JohannesR (4. Mai 2003)

Wie wäre es mit einer FAT32-Partition? Darauf kann Debian schreiben, XP (evt  ) auch.

Übrigens gehen einige Leute einfach aus dem Grund nicht in die Windows-Foren, weil sie kein Windows nutzen, oder keine Probleme damit haben!
Diese dümmlichen Vorurteile regen mich auch!


----------



## Suchfunktion (4. Mai 2003)

okay, okay, text geändert


----------

